# New cherry shrimp!



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Picked up 6 red cherries and some MTS - the first inhabitants of my 8g 
Sorry about the cloudy water, I was trying to plant the "stringy" looking plant. Anyone have an ID on it? I did a poor enough job the my husband took pity on it and replanted them after I took the pics.



















..... I should have moved the dish with the tweezers from in front of the tank lol..... oops.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a happy camper Keri, I especially love your rock.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

look cute! 
nice RCS...


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

I am no expert... but is there any chance that that rock might leech metals? It has that "ore-ish" look to it?


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

Great pics and nice looking shrimp. Love the moss ball/rock. I always like black substrate for cherry shrimp.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Homahfan said:


> I am no expert... but is there any chance that that rock might leech metals? It has that "ore-ish" look to it?


I am a bit concerned about this as well, but I asked at the pet store where I bought it (it's listed as "honeycomb rock") and was told it wouldn't.... Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Keri, that isn't honeycomb rock... 
Honeycomb looks like this.









And the honeycomb will increase your PH. 
I have no idea what rock that is.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I still think cherries are one of the prettiest shrimp. nice marimo ball, too


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I bought it at IPU, the girl at the counter told me it wouldn't affect my water but I will ask on their sponsor forum area as well.

Thanks, I like the ball too


----------

